# Рентген или МРТ



## evil (27 Ноя 2009)

Здравствуйте. Скажите пожалуйста, что лучше делать МРТ или рентген? Или одно не исключает другое? И главное: что менее вредно для организма рентген или МРТ. Знаю, что многие скажут, что доза от рентгена небольшая, но я по роду своей деятельности имею отношение к радиации и знаю что это такое. Так что лишний раз "светиться" не хочется. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Ноя 2009)

Одно не исключает другое.

МРТ, не вредно.


----------



## Анатолий (27 Ноя 2009)

evil написал(а):


> Здравствуйте.Скажите пожалуйста,что лучше делать МРТ или рентген? Или одно не исключает другое? И главное:что менее вредно для организма рентген или МРТ. Знаю,что многие скажут,что доза от рентгена небольшая,но я по роду своей деятельности имею отношение к радиации и знаю что это такое.Так что лишний раз "светиться" не хочется. Спасибо.



Цель какая?


----------



## evil (27 Ноя 2009)

А как понять что нужно делать рентген или МРТ? Просто собрался в клинику к врачу на платный прием с проблемой, которую описывал в этом же разделе несколько ранее.. Хотел прийти уже со снимками. А то приду он скажет: идите делать снимки, с вас 1000 р. Придете со снимками. Спасибо.

Добавлено через 1 минуту
Цель: понять почему у меня утром болит позвоночник в грудном отделе, а через 2 минуты после ходьбы проходит


----------



## Анатолий (27 Ноя 2009)

Врач решит сам, что необходимо сделать!


----------



## doclega (3 Апр 2012)

Не занимайтесь самодиагностикой. Обратитесь к врачу неврологу.


----------

